# Hunting - Watch out for barbed wire ....



## DaleH (Oct 6, 2019)

Ouch ... that hadda hurt ... :shock:


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 6, 2019)

Jeez, that is more effective than any no trespass sign I've ever seen.


----------



## KMixson (Oct 27, 2019)

Yep, That's gonna leave a mark.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 27, 2019)

I don't think that is what they meant by "hang loose".


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 28, 2019)

Hanging out


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 28, 2019)

Someone dropped the ball(s).


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 28, 2019)

Stand up double.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 28, 2019)

Heard the expression: "Grow a pair"?

Gonna need to now.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 28, 2019)

The ball is in your court. Well, almost.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 28, 2019)

Do it yourself vasectomy.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 28, 2019)

Sometimes the bull wins!


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 28, 2019)

Sorry everyone. I got a little nutty here.


----------



## KMixson (Oct 29, 2019)

That is not the way you mark your territory.


----------



## DaleH (Oct 29, 2019)

LDUBS said:


> Sorry everyone. I got a little nutty here.


I'd even go so far as to say ... you're _'nuts'_ :lol: !


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 30, 2019)

One of the reasons the IOC stopped using barbed wire on the high jump.


----------



## LDUBS (Oct 31, 2019)

*"So Squeaky, tell us again how you came by that nickname?"*


----------



## Jim (Nov 12, 2019)

:LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------

